# Lioness, Mk II



## lee_alkureishi (Feb 27, 2006)

Saw the Lioness post earlier today, and felt compelled to post 

I love these magnificent animals - even when they're sittin doin nuthin', they look scary as heck!







Hope u like it,

Leeko


----------



## Hoppy (Feb 27, 2006)

a classic capture :thumbup: 
Ian


----------



## Chiller (Feb 27, 2006)

Great image.  Nicely done.


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2006)

great shot lee :thumbup:


----------



## lee_alkureishi (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks folks,

how's about this for a companion pic? I figured I might frame em and mount them side by side...






Best regards,

Leeko


----------

